

Show HN: BLITZ – Weekly Fantasy Football with Live Drafts - weixiyen

Hi guys,<p>It&#x27;s my pleasure to introduce to you something I&#x27;ve been working on over the summer - BLITZ.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blitz.zone&#x2F;<p>It will require an access code when you first download it (this access code has 1000 uses):<p>Access Code: cPJCeF4F<p>Looking for feedback on the draft experience.<p>Thanks!<p>Known Issues:<p>Android is not done yet, only iOS can play today.<p>Anticipate Android completion by Week 2.<p>If you don&#x27;t find a match, cancel and re-queue.
======
jareds
As a totally blind person who uses Voiceover there are a couple of things.
First the Music that plays during the draft is annoying since it makes it
harder for me to hear Voiceover. It would be nice if there was an option to
turn this off. Second there are a bunch of unlabeled buttons. It looked like I
was able to pick the player I wanted by tapping there name but swiping from
player to player was inefficient since I had to listen to Voiceover announce
unlabeled buttons and had no clue what those buttons did.

